
Covid-19: Doctors report from Italy - robomartin
https://www.itv.com/news/2020-03-11/italy-doctors-coronavirus-covid-19-quarantine-milan-health/
======
robomartin
Audio report from two doctors in Italy is truly sad. It exposes the reality of
a virus with a high R0. When the medical system is overwhelmed deaths extend
beyond COVID-19 patients, as doctors are left to decide who to let die.

Anyone who does not believe or understand the seriousness of this pandemic
need to listen to this report.

~~~
forkexec
I'm going into total isolation from people for 3-6 months tomorrow in the US
after a final dry goods grocery run. I have to go to a federal building
tomorrow, but I will be wearing indirect venting goggles and a surgical mask.
If they don't like that, they can reschedule, although I've been waiting 7
years for this meeting.

Don't take risks and don't need healthcare for the next 6 months in the US, or
your risk of dying will be significant. Assume the medical system will cease
operation during this time.

